# Bruising in Chihuahuas chest after knee surgery



## Stella_ (Oct 18, 2010)

My 3 year old female Chihuahua had knee surgery 3 days ago (luxating patella)
We have noticed this purpleish bruising on her chest area. Is this normal? 
The incision site seems to be doing fine and she is eating and drinking.
Please help, we are worried.


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

I would have it checked definitely. It could be as simple as bruising from having her blood drawn, or it could be something much worse...

Please take her to the vet ASAP. Like, now.

Good luck.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Yikes, I would definitely pop her back in to the vet.


----------

